# ازيكم يا احلي مهندسين عندي سؤال في تصميم التشلر



## مهندس/علي (21 فبراير 2009)

ازيكو وحشتوني بجد  الغربة خلت الواحد مش عارف يتواصل معاكو وكمان علشان النت هنا تقيل قوي :72:المهم مطولش عليكو الحمد لله الشغل ماشي مع ان الواحد حاسس بغربة بشعة المهم انا عندي مشروع تشيلر مطلوب اتاكد من كل حاجة انها صح بالنسبة للاحمال الحرارية وقدرة الكويلات اوك تمام وتمت بس الي عايزة بقي وطالبة من اصحاب الخبرة كيفية عمل تحديد لقدرة المضخات وايضا معرفة اقطار المواسير الماء وكيفية تحديد كل قطر بصورة صحيحة وايضا كيفية تحديد قدرة التشلر  مستني ردكم عليا وعارف انكم هتعطوني المفيد وعلي فكرة انا مشتغلتش علي برامج خاصة بالتكييف للتشلر ويا تري اية اهم شي يجب الانتباه لها عند تصميم التشلر وشكرا ليكم سلام:56:


----------



## مهندس/علي (22 فبراير 2009)

23 مهندس دخلو وشافو الموضوع ومحدش رد عليا ياخسارة احبطت بس مش مشكلة انا متاكد ان حد هيرد عليا اليوم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 فبراير 2009)

تدفع كام واديك طريقه روعه من يورك؟


----------



## zanitty (22 فبراير 2009)

شوف يا مهندس على
اسهل و اسرع طريقه لحساب اقطار المواسير هى كالتالى
تحسب ال gpm المطلوب فى كل فرع (ابتدى من الشلر على حسب قدرته) و طول ما انت ماشى بتسحب طبعا منه
المهم تحسب ال gpm كالتالى 
تضرب RT * 2.4 و لو هتسالنى جبت القيمه منين اقول لك المعادله بتقول gpm = RT * 24 / delta T و دلتا تى دى غالبا بتكون 10 فهرنهيت فى الشلر العادى اما فى الدستركت كولينج بتكون الدلتا تى 16
المهم
طلعت الجى بى ام
من الجدول اللى مرفق طلع القطر المناظره للجى بى ام و كمان البرشر دروب
و خلى بالك من حاجه
تقريبا مفيش مواسير فى السوق 5 بوصه يعنى لو لقيت القيمه بتديك 5 بوصه اطلع للقطر الاعلى اللى هو 6 بوصه
و هى دى الطريقه اللى انا اعرفها ولو حد له تعليق يا ريت يقوله لنا
فين بقى يا مهندس على بلوكات يورك و تراين و كارير اللى وعدتنى بيهم
اه نسيت اكملك
طبعا المضخات بتحددها على اساس كميه الجى بى ام اللى عندك اللى هى بتاعه التشلر و الهيد بتاعها
يعنى لو مثلا عندك 500 جى بى ام شوق عاوز تقسمهم على كام مضخه (عشان لو انت مش محتاج كل الجى بى ام او مثلا نص الحمل بس اللى شغال متضطرش تشغل كل المضخات) يعنى لو عاوز تقسم ال 500 جى بى ام على 3 مضخات يبقى الواحده منهم 170 جى بى ام و تضيف بعد كده واحده ستاند باى
يا رب اكون عرفت افهمك حاجه عشان انا اصلا ضعيف جدا فى الشرح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 فبراير 2009)

`هذه امثله للهيدرونك سيستم من شركه يورك
والله الموفق

لماذا الدستركت كولنج ب 16 وليس 10؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (22 فبراير 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> `هذه امثله للهيدرونك سيستم من شركه يورك
> والله الموفق
> 
> لماذا الدستركت كولنج ب 16 وليس 10؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ده يا باشا تسال عنه الشركه المصنعه للشلرات هتلاقي القيم دى زى ما قلتها لك فى كتالوجاتهم
بس لو هتاخدها بالمنطق
الدلتا تى دى الفرق بين درجه حراره الميه اللى داخله التشلر و اللى خارجه منه
لو قلنا ان اللى داخله مفروض تبقى ثابته لانها راجعه من السستم
هتلاقى اللى خارجه فى حاله الدستركت لازم تبقى اقل فى حاله التشلر العادى لان ده دستركت يعنى بيبرد حى كامل او منطقه كامله فلازم درجه حرارته تبقى اقل عشان ميسخنش اسرع على ما يوصل منطقه بعيده مثلا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 فبراير 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شوف يا مهندس على
> اسهل و اسرع طريقه لحساب اقطار المواسير هى كالتالى
> تحسب ال gpm المطلوب فى كل فرع (ابتدى من الشلر على حسب قدرته) و طول ما انت ماشى بتسحب طبعا منه
> المهم تحسب ال gpm كالتالى
> ...


يا زانيني انت متواضع جدا
شرحك يا راجل زي العسل


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يا زانيني انت متواضع جدا
> شرحك يا راجل زي العسل


 طب انا كده اتغر بجد يعنى و اخد راحتى و اللا ايه :81:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 فبراير 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب انا كده اتغر بجد يعنى و اخد راحتى و اللا ايه :81:


بجد انت رائع...........................


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

طب بغض النظر عن الروعه
عاوز اعرف حد عنده تعليق او توضيح


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

بقي كدا يا زيكو بقي بينا فلوس يلا اديك 4 سحتوت ونصف


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

مهندس zanitty شكرا علي الشرح شوف انا حاولت افهم اي حاجة من الشرح فهمت شويا بس اجيب ال gpm اصلا ازاي وازاي اصلا اعمل سلكت للتشيلر


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

بدات افهم يا هندسة بس اية هو ال الدستركت كولنج ممكن معلومة عنة وحلو الشرح 
المهم نبدا نعمل سلكت للتشيلر ازاي بمعني اخر نقول احنا عايزين تشيلر كام طن


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

يسلام بقي لو في حد عندة مشروع تشيلد ويدينا التصميم بهدوء كدا يبقي جامد


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> يسلام بقي لو في حد عندة مشروع تشيلد ويدينا التصميم بهدوء كدا يبقي جامد


 انت تؤمر يا مهندس على مع انك مطنش موضوع البلوكات
عاوز ايه بالظبط فى تصميم المشروع


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> بدات افهم يا هندسة بس اية هو ال الدستركت كولنج ممكن معلومة عنة وحلو الشرح
> المهم نبدا نعمل سلكت للتشيلر ازاي بمعني اخر نقول احنا عايزين تشيلر كام طن


الدستركت كولنج ده يا سى دى اللى هو تبريد منطقه بحالها او بمعنى اصح حى كامل او مدينه كامله بواسطه التشلر
يعنى تبريد مركزى لمدينه بحالها 
اما بقى تقول عاوز تعمل تشلر كام طن فانت كده بتتكلم فى منطقه تانى خالص ملهاش علاقه بالتشلر اصلا
انت كده بتتكلم فى لود كالكولشن (حسابات احمال للمكان)
و لو عاوز بالبلدى و بالتقريب اقسم المساحه اللى عندك على 20 تقريبا يطلع لك انت محتاج كام طنو على اساسه تحدد انت محتاج تشلر كام طن تقريبا
و بعدين تعالى هنا
مفيش يا راجل كلمه شكر و فين البلوكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## البديل البيسى (23 فبراير 2009)

نشكر الاخ اللى بيشرح فكرته ببساطه ونريدمثال اصغر تشيلر لمستشفى


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

البديل البيسى قال:


> نشكر الاخ اللى بيشرح فكرته ببساطه ونريدمثال اصغر تشيلر لمستشفى


 نقول كمان
يا حبيبى مينفعش الكلام اللى انت بتقووله ده
عشان ده كلام مطلق
مستشفى كده و نسكت
طب كام دور
كام غرفه
مساحه الدور قد ايه
عاوز تبرد قد ايه من المساحه
يعنى تعمل حساب احمال و الحساب هو اللى حيحدد لك انت محتاج تشلر كام طن


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

يا جميل انت تامر انشاء الله احملها ليك


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 فبراير 2009)

مين تامر دة مش مهم
المهم اوقات كتير الواحد من تعبة وحاجتة للمعلومة ما بيقدر يوصف صح


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

المهم انت يا م. على استفدت حاجه و فهمت و اللا لا


----------



## ايهابمحمد (5 مارس 2009)

عندي مضخه معروف h وال q ومطلوب معرفه قدره المضخه بالكيلو وات او الحصان ياريت تكون اجابه مبسطه ومستخدمه وسريعه


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

ايهابمحمد قال:


> عندي مضخه معروف h وال q ومطلوب معرفه قدره المضخه بالكيلو وات او الحصان ياريت تكون اجابه مبسطه ومستخدمه وسريعه


 طب معلش يعنى
ما تريح نفسك و تكلم السبلاير (المورد) و هو يقول لك قدرتها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شرحك ممتاز و ربنا يزيدك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

آسف أنا لم اكمل و اعذروني فلست الا مبتدء في استخدام الكمبيوتر و ينطبق علىّ المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتاب 
على كل
يمكن حساب قطر الماسورة الحاملة للماء المثلج المتدفق من علاقة بسيطة مخلقة و عملية و ستحصل على قيمة قطر الماسورة بالبوصة :
D = sq.root of : 0.41*gpm / v
, تكون v سرعة مرور الماء في الماسورة وهي تتراوح بين 4 و 7 قدم / الثانية اما المعامل الرقم فهو معامل تحويل وحدات
أما عن تحديد معدل تدفق الماء المثلج اللازم لكل وحدة مناولة هواء( وحدة تداول الهواء ) فانه بعد تحديد الطن تبريد اللازم للتغلب على حمل المكان يتم تحديد معدل التدفق اللازم لكل وحدة مناولة هواء تستخدم جزء من الماء المنتج بواسطة التشللرات و بالتالي يمكن تحديد قطر ماسورة تغذية الوحدة 
اما عن كيفية تحديد قطر الفرع المغذي لمجموعة وحدات اجمع قيم مربع اقطار المواسير المتفرعة منه واحسب الجذر التبيعي لها 
اما مضخات تداول الماء المثلج فعليط أن ترسم مخطط مبدئي لمسارت الماء مبين نقط تواصلها مع الخط الرئيسي و فروعه 
منا مطلوب منك تحديد طاقة المضخة و تتكون من عنصران : معدل التدفق و قد تم حسابه كما علمنا الزميل زينتي وقيمة الفقد في الضغط فيخط الامداد و الراجع و يتم حساب الطول المكافئ لكل القطع المركبة عليه من تيهات و محابس و كيعان لاطول خط ينتهي بوحدةمناولة و تعامل منظومة المواسير و الوحدات معاملة الدائرة الكهربية الموصلة عناصرها على التوازي ولا يحسب حساب للمواسير الرأسية حيث أن الضغوط تلاشي بعضها (سالب مع موجب ) قسم الشبكة الي مناطق : أب، ب ج ، ج د و هكذا امسافة من ا حتي ب تشمل مثلا : ماسور قطرها 4" و طولها 25 قدم مركب معها تي تفريعة 4*2ثم محبس بوابة 4" ثم تنتهي بخانق 4" *3" والقسم من ب حتي ج عبارة عن ماسورة قطرها 3" و طولها 30 قدم مركب عليها عدد 2 تفريعة 2" و واحدة 1.5" مغذية ثلاث وحدات وهكذا نستمر في الحصر 
يتم عمل جدول اكسل على النحو التالي
العنصر / قطر العنصر / الطول المكافئ / العدد / معدل الفقد لكل 100قدم من طول الماسورة / مجموع قيمة الفقد 
ماسورة / 4" / 25 / 1 / من الجداول أو الخريطة حسب سرعةالتدفق / مضروب القيم السلبقة فيما عدا قطر العنصر

مجموع هذه القيم يشكل قيمة الفقد الكلي في خط الامداد و مثله قريبا في خط العودة مضاف الي ذلك قيم الفقد في ملف مبخر واحد من التشللرات و ملاحق مضخة واحدة وملاحق و اكسسوارات آخر وحدة تصل اليها المياه المثلجة ، و يضاف 10% معامل أمان 
و أرجو أن أتمكن بمساعدة أحد المتمكنين من العمل بالكمبيوتر أن أرسل مثالا عمليا بجداوله و مخططه وهو لمبني بأحد الجامعات وأتمني اكون ساهمت بشيئ جنب نفحات زميلنا الشاب النشط و يعطيكم العافية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

تصميم أعمال تكييف الهواء ​باستخدام​ وحدات تثليج الماء​_A/C SYSTEM DESIGNFOR THE USE OF WATER CHILLERS_​ تعتبرمعالجة الهواء بالماء المثلج أو الحار من الاختيارت الموفقة من حيث الامان فوسيط تبريد الهواء هو الماء المثلج CHILLED WATER  و هو الماء الذي لا تصل درجة حرارته الى الصفر( بين 4 و 10 د م) ولا يسبب أي أضرار أي لا خطورة من تسربه ، لكونه صديق للبيئة ، و تمتاز انظمة التكييف باستخدام الماء بسهولة أعمال الصيانة و رخص تكلفتها، و رخص تكلفة التشغيل خاصة اذا ما استخدمنا وحدات تثليج الماء بالامتصاص ، و يعيبه ضخامة تكلفة المعدات الأساسية و بالذات التشللرات و المعدات الخادمة لها مثل المضخات و المحابس و المواسير و معدة معالجة الماء أي حاقنة مواد المعالجة ، فاصل الهواء، خزان التعويض و التمدد و وشبكة المواسير و معدات خدمة وحدات تداول الهواء و ملحقاتها.
 يفضل استخدام وحدات تثليج الماء مع الاستثمارات الضخمة مثل الفنادق و المباني متعددة الطوابق والمركز التجارية (المولات) و المباني الادارية و المستشفيات والأبنية التعليمية و مجمعات المحاكم و المجمعات الادارية الحكومية ، و القصور وأمثالها.
 و لتحديد معالم و عناصر منظومة تكييف الهواء بالماء المثلج يلزمنا أن إعداد مايلي:
· دراسة الاحمال الحرارية المطلوب التغلب عليها، أي حمل التبريد مقدرا بالوحدات الحرارية البريطانية ( البعض يقدرها بالكيلووات ) و قد سبق أن وضحنا كيفيتها.
· بمعلومية هذا الحملTR  و بمعلومية فرق درجات الحرارة TD  بين الماء الداخل الى مبخر التشللر و الخارج منه ( 10 – 14 د ف ) يتم تحديد معدل تدفق الماء اللازم لتحقيق التغلب على هذا الحمل و في الحالات العادية التي لا تطلب فرق درجات حرارة يزيد أو يقل عن 10 د ف يتم استخدام المعامل 2.4 ج/د لكل طن تبريد و فيما عدا ذلك يتم حسابه من العلاقة لنظام الوحدات البريطانية PI:
GPM = Mass Flow Rate/ Density = Gallon per minute​= 24 x Refrigeration Tonnage (TR) / TD​و في حالة استخدام نظام الوحدات المتري الدولي SI نستخدم العلاقة التالية  للحصول على معدلتدفق الماء المثلج باللترلكل ثانية ( ل/ثا) :
LPS = 0.239 x TR ( as K W ) / TD(expressed as centigrade)​· ويكون معدل التدفق المحسوب من أي من العلاقات السابقة هو ما يجب أن تنتجه التشللرات من ماء مثلج يكفي لتحقيق عملية تبريد الهواء. 
· بمعلومية معدل التدفق و سرعة هذا التدفق يتم تحديد قطر الماسورة ( الانبوب) الرئيس الناقلة للماء و سيأتي ذكر علاقة تحديد قطر الماسورة فيما بعد.
· بمعلومية الطن تبريد المحسوب يتم تقدير عدد التشلرات التي تعطي طاقة تبريدية تعادل الطن المحسوب ، ولكن مقدرا عند أعلى درجة حرارة قد تحدث في المنطقة المقام بها المبني  - و في هذا الموضع لنتفق على اصطلاح : درجة حرارة المنطقة AMBIENT TEMPERATURE – لأن الظروف المناخية تتخير على مدار اعوام خدمة الوحدة. يلي ذلك تحديد معدل تدفق الماء المثلج و أقطار المواسير و المحابس و الاكسسوارات الخاصة بكل تشللر. 
· بمعلومية الطن تبريد المحسوب و معدل تدفق الماء المحسوب يتم تحديد معدل التدفق اللازم لتغطية واحد طن تبريد في المنشأة المراد تكييفها والتي يخصها الحمل المحسوب .
· بمعرفة بمعرفة معدل التد فق اللازم لإحداث تأثير قدره طن تبريد و بمعلومية حمل التبريد اللازم لكل غرفة آو حيز يمكن معرفة معدل التدفق اللازم لكل وحدة و بالتالي قطر ماسورة تغذية وحدة تداول الهواء.
· و بمعرفة معدل التدفق و قطر ماسورة التغذية وفرق الضغط في ملف التبريد يمكن تحديد كافة الاكسسورات و حصرها مثل المحابس و وصلة التعدل الكهربي وخلافه.
· يتم تحديد أقطار فروع التغذية و الراجع الرئيسية لكل مجموعة وحدات تداول الهواء المغذاة من الفرع و حصر ملحقات المواسيرو أطوال المواسير.
· الآن أصبح بمقدورك أن تبدأ عملية الحسابات الهيدوليكية لتحديد مواصفات مضخة تداول الماء المثلج و من ثم حصر ملحقاتها ، و يوجد مثال عملي لمشروع أشرفت على عمل حساباته وهو خاص بالمبني 63 بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن بالظهران ( الخبر) وستجد فيما بعد الجداول المستخدة و التي تخدم هذه الحسابات.
· يتم رسم مخطط أولي لشبكة توزيع المياه المثلجة لخدمة الحسبات الهيدروليكية 
· يلاحظ عدم حساب السمت الرأسي حيث يلاشي الضغط في المواسير الرأسية في ماسورة الامداد الرأسية الضغط المناظرله في ماسورة الراجع.


هذه صفحات اعيد صياغتها من كتابي المرشد العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي المنتظر صدوره بإذن الله
و الآن وقد نجحت في نقل هذا الجزء فانتظرو المزيد باذنه تعالي


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (23 يوليو 2009)

أعمل حليأ على تصميم برنامج يقوم بحساب أقطار أنابيب وضاغط المضخة و كمية الماء في الدارة على الفيجول بيسك حسب ihve وعند الأنتهاء منه سوف أزود المندى بنسخة أحتياطية لتعطوني رئيكم به وهو يعمل كما شرح الزميل زنيتي بس بالواحدات العالمية وليس البريطانية.


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا لست مختصا في الميكانيكا ولكن أعتقد أن zanitty و مهندس صبري سعيد قد أعطيا شرحا كافيا تقريبا. أعتقد أن نظام السلامة في التشلر يمثل عنصرا مهما. فا المشكلة ليست في المياه فحسب ولكن في وسط التبريد الحقيقي (المبادل الحراري الماص لحرارة المياه). يجب أن تكون واثقا من الحد من فرق درجة الحرارة الأعظمي ونظام التحكم والحماية لضواغط التبريد في التشلر (إذا كنت ستصممه بنفسك هل الضواغط دفعية مثل البستونات أم محورية axial). بالنسبة للتحكم كما تفضل الأخ zanitty يمكنك إما أن تبدأ من نظام الدخل (القدرة الداخلة مثل الكهرباء) أو الخرج وهو الأفضل بمعنى أن تحسب كمية التبريد الفعلية اللازمة في مشروعك (التشلر يمكن أن يكون دورة مياه فقط ويمكن أن يكون نظام تهوية مبادل حراريا بالمياه). بعد حسابك لكمية التبريد اللازمة يمكنك احتساب مكافئات الطاقة المدخلة اخذا بعين الاعتبار المفاقيد في كل مرحلة تحول للطاقة إما من الخرائط والجداول الملحقة أو بالنماذج الرياضية والهندسية التقريبية. تذكر أيضا أن دورة التبريد الأصلية تحتاج هي أيضا لمبادل حراري خارجي فهل سيكون الهواء أم الماء؟ وأخيرا للحصول على استقرار كاف عند تغيرات الحرارة يمكنك زيادة حجم المخزون المائي للتشلر (يساعد هذا على استقرار كمية الحرارة قدر الإمكان عند تغير معدل الطلب أو تدفق مياه التبريد الموزعة بالمضخات ولكن بالطبع على حساب سرعة الاستجابة للضبط المرغوب Set point).

بالنسبة لقدرة المضخة بالكيلوات = Ph = q ρ g h / 3.6 10^6

انظر القانون هنا للتفاصيل 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-power-d_505.html


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لم أقرأ في هذا الكتاب يعد ولكن أتمنى أن يكون مفيدا لك:

http://199.80.53.72/download/730493...lant_Design.pdf?tsid=20090904-171302-48fe8727


----------



## aassam (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## نور محمد علي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير والله مواضيع حلوة اوي


----------



## م.عمران (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اسلام عليكم انا لم أشتغلت في فندق على نظام الBMS
كان الفرق بين درجة الحرارة للمياه الداخلة و الخارجة من التشلر 3c 
والموضوع الثاني انو التصميم يتم على الشبكة الأسوء يعني الأبعد والتي تحدد الهبوط في الضغط 
وقدرة التشلر حسب الحمل الحراري المبنى 
والله أعلم أسف على التقصير لكن لسه مهندس جديد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . وشكرا


----------



## berd (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*برنامج يحل مشاكل تصميم دوائر التشلر*



مهندس/علي قال:


> ازيكو وحشتوني بجد  الغربة خلت الواحد مش عارف يتواصل معاكو وكمان علشان النت هنا تقيل قوي :72:المهم مطولش عليكو الحمد لله الشغل ماشي مع ان الواحد حاسس بغربة بشعة المهم انا عندي مشروع تشيلر مطلوب اتاكد من كل حاجة انها صح بالنسبة للاحمال الحرارية وقدرة الكويلات اوك تمام وتمت بس الي عايزة بقي وطالبة من اصحاب الخبرة كيفية عمل تحديد لقدرة المضخات وايضا معرفة اقطار المواسير الماء وكيفية تحديد كل قطر بصورة صحيحة وايضا كيفية تحديد قدرة التشلر  مستني ردكم عليا وعارف انكم هتعطوني المفيد وعلي فكرة انا مشتغلتش علي برامج خاصة بالتكييف للتشلر ويا تري اية اهم شي يجب الانتباه لها عند تصميم التشلر وشكرا ليكم سلام:56:



انا عتدى برنامج جميل جدا ممكن تكون تسمع عنة ولكن لم تستعملة وتستطيع به معرفة كل الاسالة السابقة
HVACSolutionTacoHSS4.5.exe
جربة ومتنسناش من الدعاء


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يازناتى بقول لك اتغر وخد راحتك على الاخر


----------



## islam8hani (11 سبتمبر 2009)

berd قال:


> انا عتدى برنامج جميل جدا ممكن تكون تسمع عنة ولكن لم تستعملة وتستطيع به معرفة كل الاسالة السابقة
> HVACSolutionTacoHSS4.5.exe
> جربة ومتنسناش من الدعاء


 يوجد مشروع كامل مصمم بهذا البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152500.html


----------



## mmeslhy (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس الجدول دة مهم ومفيد جدا


----------



## ايمن خليفة الليثي (26 فبراير 2010)

ما هي درجة الحرارة المثلى لظبط درجات حرارة التشلرات - - اجد بعض الاماكن 7 والبعض يقول لغاية 9 
ارجو الافادة وشكرا - اقصد ال standard


----------



## محمدعبدالحميدالمصر (13 مارس 2010)

شباب التكييف
ايه الحلاوة دي


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

ايمن خليفة الليثي قال:


> ما هي درجة الحرارة المثلى لظبط درجات حرارة التشلرات - - اجد بعض الاماكن 7 والبعض يقول لغاية 9
> ارجو الافادة وشكرا - اقصد ال standard


 السلام عليكم
تقصد الفرق في درجات الحرارة أو دلتا تي 
الشائع 10 درجات فهرنهايت 
ويمكن ان تزيد 
أو تقصد الدرجة للخارج من الماء 
فهي بين 40 -- 45 درجة فهرنهايت
ويمكن أن تنقصها الى ما دون ذلك ولكن تغير وسيط التبريد من ماء 
الى ماء مع مانع تجمد


----------



## eng_taha_a (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (14 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيا يا بشمهندس


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> ده يا باشا تسال عنه الشركه المصنعه للشلرات هتلاقي القيم دى زى ما قلتها لك فى كتالوجاتهم
> بس لو هتاخدها بالمنطق
> الدلتا تى دى الفرق بين درجه حراره الميه اللى داخله التشلر و اللى خارجه منه
> لو قلنا ان اللى داخله مفروض تبقى ثابته لانها راجعه من السستم
> هتلاقى اللى خارجه فى حاله الدستركت لازم تبقى اقل فى حاله التشلر العادى لان ده دستركت يعنى بيبرد حى كامل او منطقه كامله فلازم درجه حرارته تبقى اقل عشان ميسخنش اسرع على ما يوصل منطقه بعيده مثلا


 سلام اخي zanitty
أظن والعلم عند أشري
أظن أنه حتى في الشيلرات العادية يمكن أن تقل درجة الحرارة عن عشرة
بل يمكن أن تكون 18 ,20 درجة وذلك بإستخدام انتي فريز ليكويدanti freeze liquid
وإلغاءالحماية الموجودة بالشلرات العادية وهي التي توقف الشيلر عند نزول الماء لدرجة اقل من 6 درجات مئوية


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

نسيت اخي zanitty أن أشكرك على جهودك المقدرة في المنتدى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHDI (17 مايو 2012)

زادكم الله توفيقا


----------

